# Royal python genetics



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

Would percentage of offspring would i get from pairing these two?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

what are they supposed to be?


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

They are both suppose to be pastels.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Top one pastel?

If so 50/50 normal/pastel

50% being 50% PER EGG chance of being one or other not meaning you get 6 eggs 3will be pastel lol


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

If both pastel then you get pastel, super pastel and normal i can't remember ratios tho


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> If both pastel then you get pastel, super pastel and normal i can't remember ratios tho


What morphs do you think they are then?


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Bottom looked normal but could just be bad pic of dark pastel, if you bought em for pastel prices i'd hope for you they are pastel lol.

Anyway brain in gear:

pastel x pastel =

25% normal
50% pastel
25% super pastel


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i thought the top one might be pastel but i wasnt so sure about the second one which is why i asked.

Its as rachel said and the ratio is
50% pastel
25% super pastel 
25% normal.

(bleh im slow)


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is a side shot of the second one.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Fiddled with the pic a bit and it does look like just a dark pastel so yeah supers on the way.


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

If the female was pregnant already by a diffrent male would she still mate with the male?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

> They are both suppose to be pastels.


blimey! i hope the bottom one is in shed or something!

N


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

it depends if the male "caught" her or not. 

I'm not so hopeful about the bottom one being a pastel TBH. Better pics? any freshly shed pics? I'm not even sure on the top one, it's hard to tell from those pictures.


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

They both have green eyes and clear bellys like my 07 pastel.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I wouldn't say either of those were pastels personally, a really nice light normal and a normal with some nice blushing.


----------



## kimberley9447 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah he was in shed. Here is a pic after he shed.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Still looks a nice normal to me


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Personally, I think it looks like a Pastel, just a bad example, lost all yellow colouration.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

it could be a poor pastel, hope it was at the cheap end of the pastel scale.

that picture is better, it does have pastel-esque blushing.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Jan 6, 2008)

They look like pastels to me...:lol2: . You guys who are doubting that there pastels hav to remember that there only the normal pastels and not lemon pastels which hav a brighter colour to them. But realy if u wana find out the truth about their genetic breed em and see if u produce a super pastel, or breed one to a spider royal and see if u end up with a bumblebee.

: victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> They look like pastels to me...:lol2: . You guys who are doubting that there pastels hav to remember that there only the normal pastels and not lemon pastels which hav a brighter colour to them. But realy if u wana find out the truth about their genetic breed em and see if u produce a super pastel, or breed one to a spider royal and see if u end up with a bumblebee.
> 
> : victory:


You could breed it and produce normals, whether its a pastel or not, you might not hit the genetics 

Lemon pastels are bright pastels, I think everyone knows that, but those don't look like pastels lemon or not.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*pastels*

Def look like pastels to me mate


----------

